
Show HN: A Chip-8 disassembler in Python - cpro
https://github.com/prophittcorey/c8d
======
f_
Nice work and thanks for sharing. I'd like to add this blog post [1] I read a
while ago that explains a bit how to write a disassembler and emulator for
Chip-8. The source is not as clean as yours and written in C but it's still
worthwhile to check out.

[1]
[http://emulator101.com/chip-8-disassembler/](http://emulator101.com/chip-8-disassembler/)

~~~
cpro
Thanks-- my code isn't the cleanest either! I still have a lot of cleanup to
do. I will certainly check it out though!

------
RodgerTheGreat
I wrote a disassembler as part of my own Chip8 IDE[1]

It doesn't look like it impacts this disassembler, but it's worth noting that
_Cowgod 's Chip8 technical reference_ gets the shift and load/store
instructions wrong. A much better reference is _Mastering Chip8_ [2].

[1] [https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Octo](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Octo)

[2] [http://mattmik.com/chip8.html](http://mattmik.com/chip8.html)

~~~
cpro
Thanks-- I will certainly look into those instructions

